# Guide on adding boot animations?



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys. I want to test a few boot animations but I have no clue how/where to start changing files or even to find animations for my Stratosphere! If anyone could help me, that would be great! Thanks in advance, guys!


----------

